# Banff Rocky Mountain Resort Owners



## grfedor (Aug 4, 2010)

Any BRMR summer-week owners out there?  If you are one, please PM or email me as I would like to get your opinion of the resort as I am looking to purchase a sumemr week there.

Thanks 
G


----------



## RIMike (Aug 11, 2010)

gfedor said:


> Any BRMR summer-week owners out there?  If you are one, please PM or email me as I would like to get your opinion of the resort as I am looking to purchase a sumemr week there.
> 
> Thanks
> G



Have you considered Banff Gate Mountain Resort outside of Canmore, about 15 minutes from Banff? I have just bought there last year, retail...very reasonable and a nice, but not fancy resort.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 11, 2010)

gfedor said:


> Any BRMR summer-week owners out there?  If you are one, please PM or email me as I would like to get your opinion of the resort as I am looking to purchase a sumemr week there.
> 
> Thanks
> G



Have you looked at the TUG ratings and reviews?  Click on TUG Resort Databases in the red bar at the top of the page.


----------



## DanG (Sep 16, 2010)

G, i do  own a summer and winter week at BRMR for the last 7 years.  My opinion may be a bit jaded, since I use them both every year.  The resorts condos are small, so if you purchase I would recommend a 2 bedroom.  The resort staff is friendly and helpful.  Please read the reviews on TUG and on RCI.  If you like the mountains, I think the only thing that can compare is Denali, in Alaska and of course the Swiss Alps.  The unique thing about Banff in you are closer to the mountains.  The resort has recently changed hands, from an owner perspective, but that may not be good or bad thing, only thime will tell.

I will state this.  If you choose to buy or not buy, VISIT!  Trade into it or just book a condo to try it out.  The resort is also part hotel, and books out rooms/condo;s  that are not occcupied on nightly rates.   Yes, weeks, not owned, are part of the hotel style accomdations, but that helps keep the maintenace fees down.


----------



## barto (Dec 1, 2010)

We own a winter week at BRMR (10+ years) and recently bought a summer week there, but have stayed there many times through exchanges in the summer.  July and August are very busy times in Banff, so you get the nice weather (comparatively!) but also have to deal with bigger crowds in town, so parking becomes trickier, getting into restaurants can be trickier, lineups for things, etc.

We also own at Banff Gate Mountain Resort and enjoy the seclusion and quiet there - with your own chalet you don't hear the thumping of people in other condo units (and plumbing sounds, sometimes shrieks of delight or other!) like you might experience at BRMR.

However, we do like the pool and hot tubs at BRMR more than at BGMR, we like having a couple of choices for eating on-site and in the room, there are more TV channels to choose from on those rainy or tired days, you're closer to civilization for shopping...

Yet we love the views from BGMR, we love having our own spacious chalet, a giant deck for barbecueing, and being more 'in nature' there.

So it's a tough call, and we have some tough decisions as we're paring down our timeshare inventory, so will be saying goodbye to our winter week at BRMR for sure, possibly even our BGMR week until things turn around a bit for us.

Turns out you CAN own too many timeshares!  

Good luck with your decision and purchase - if you have specific questions you can post them here as well (probably too late by now anyway).

Bart


----------

